# Gehäuse Lüfter laufen nicht an



## RyouSan (25. Dezember 2017)

*Gehäuse Lüfter laufen nicht an*

Hey Leute bin neu im Forum und hab leider im Internet nichts für mein Problem gefunden... Bin auch nicht der größte Fachmann also bitte ich um ein wenig Nachsicht mit mir :/

Und zwar habe ich gestern ein neues Gehäuse bekommen und direkt versucht alles einzubauen was auch alles mehr oder weniger geklappt hat bis ich den PC gestartet bekommen habe und ich bemerkt habe, dass die Gehäuse Lüfter einfach nicht anspringen wollen...
Habe 3 Anschlüsse ein zwei Pin HDD LED mit + & - und jewals ein LED mit einem + und einem - habe meiner Meinung nach alles wie auf dem Motherboard angegeben ist jewals + and + und - an - angeschlossen. Trotzdem laufen die Dinger nicht an...

Motherboard ist ein ASUS Z87M-Plus

Wenn noch infos gebraucht werden einfach bescheid sagen ! Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## |L1n3 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter laufen nicht an*

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe hast du die Gehäuse Lüfter ans Front-Panel-Shield angeschlossen?  Wüsste auf anhieb garnicht wie das gehen soll.
Oder startet der PC insgesamt nicht?

Also damit der PC hochfährt muss eigentlich nur der An-Schalter mit den beiden Kontakten PWRBTN verbunden sein, Polung ist egal hauptsache wenn du den Knopf drückst werden die beiden kurzzeitig verbunden (Durch den Taster).
Und die Lüfter kommen an die extra dafür vorgesehenen Lüftersteckplätze, oder je nachdem auch direkt an das Netzteil.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter laufen nicht an*

Lüfteranschlüsse sind meist 3pin/4pin. Die Anschlüsse am Board sind auch extra gekennzeichnet dafür, zb cpu/opt/cha/AIO etc.


----------



## RyouSan (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter laufen nicht an*

Doch der PC läuft nur die Gehäuse lüfter halt nicht.. Habe nur das gemacht was auf den Pins und auf dem Motherboard steht gemacht. da ist ein kleiner 2 pin anschluss wo halt HDD LED steht mit + und - welches sich auf dem MB auch wieder finden lässt. Diese habe ich miteinander verbunden doch es passiert nichts? Keine Ahnung ob ich da jetzt einen groben fehler gemacht habe, aber ich wüsste beim besten willen nicht wo ich diese Pins am NT anschließen soll.


----------



## RyouSan (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter laufen nicht an*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Lüfteranschlüsse sind meist 3pin/4pin. Die Anschlüsse am Board sind auch extra gekennzeichnet dafür, zb cpu/opt/cha/AIO etc.



Richtig und die hab ich miteinander angeschlossen nur laufen diese nicht


----------



## RyouSan (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter laufen nicht an*

Hab den Lüfter noch mal abgeschraubt und nen alten von mir dran und bemerkt, dass die neuen keinen „dicken“ Pin Anschluss haben sondern nur einen kleinen der mit dem Gehäuse Kabel verbunden werden kann welches dann zur Steuerung führt welches die stäke einstellen soll wie stark die Lüfter sich halt drehen sollen. Da kann doch was nicht richtig sein oder !?


----------



## |L1n3 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter laufen nicht an*

Welches Gehäuse hast du denn? Am besten mal das Gehäuse nennen und soviele Bilder wie möglich. Ich hab leider keine Ahnung was du mit HDD+ und - und soweiter willst. Die Pins dort haben garnichts mit Lüftern zutun, die sind für die kleine LED an der Front, die rot blinkt, wenn die Festplatten zugegriffen werden.
Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht aus der Anleitung von deinem Mainboard das Layout rausgesucht. Die Anschlüsse in den roten Kreisen sind für die Ventilatoren. Wenn das nicht reicht, dann gibts noch Y-Kabel, dass man aus einem Anschluss 2 machen kann (sollte aber nicht zuviele dran machen, weil jeder Anschluss nur begrenzt viel Strom liefern kann/darf).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt aber auch Adapter, dass man die Lüfter direkt ans Netzteil hängt, dort laufen diese dann aber immer mit 100% Drehzahl und man kann die Drehzahl nicht auslesen.
Übrigens falls du meintest, dass deinen Steckern auf dem Bild der dritte Pin fehlt: Genau dieser (meistens gelbe) Draht ist nur das Signal wie schnell der Lüfter gerade dreht, ist für die Funktion unnötig.


edit: Das auf dem Bild sind übrigens Buchsen für Lüfter, sprich "Steckdosen" an denen Lüfter angeschlossen werden. Die kannst du natürlich nirgends auf dein Mainboard stecken, sondern da steckst du die Lüfter ein, aber zuerst würde mich interessieren wo die herkommen? Wie gesagt: Bilder, Bilder, Bilder! Am besten nichtnur detail-Fotos sondern auch welche auf denen man möglichst alles sehen kann, dann können wir dir ganz fix sagen was wohin kommt und müssen nicht "rätseln" was du gerade für ein Bauteil meinen könntest. Aber nicht verzagen! Es ist noch kein Schrauber vom Himmel gefallen, jeder hier hat mal klein angefangen und viel falsch gemacht!

edit 2: Falls du deine Mainboard Anleitung nicht mehr hast, hier kannst du sie übrigens runterladen (leider nur Englisch  )

edit 3: Falls diese 3 Buchsen von irgendeiner Lüftersteuerung im Gehäuse kommen, dann fehlt der Lüftersteuerung warscheinlich einfach der Strom vom Netzteil, wenn diese nicht laufen! In dem Fall müsstest du garnichts am Mainboard anschließen.  (Außer CPU-Lüfter)


----------



## FetterKasten (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter laufen nicht an*

Eigtl. sollte das nicht so schwer sein.
Die Lüfterpins einfach auf dem Mainboard an die entsprechenden Anschlüsse stecken.
Du musst drauf achten, dass es 3 Pin und 4 Pin Anschlüsse gibt.
Normalerweise kann man 3 Pin auch an 4 Pin anschließen, dann kann es aber je nach Anschluss sein, dass die Lüftersteuerung nicht geht. Da musst du mal in der Mainboard-Anleitung nachlesen.

Dann solltest du auch mal ins Bios bzw. Uefi gehen und schauen, was dort bei der Lüftersteuerung eingestellt ist. Evtl. springen sie auch erst ab ner bestimmten Temperatur an oder sie werden mit so wenig Spannung angesteuert, dass das Losbrechmoment zu groß ist. Da musst du mal rumprobieren.

Ich würde nach Möglichkeit lieber die Lüfter ans Mainboard anschließen. Es gibt zwar auch Netzteile, die die Geschwindigkeit der Gehäuselüfter mitsteuern, allerdings geht es mit den Sensoren auf dem Mainboard sicherlich genauer und du kannst die Drehzahl auch überwachen und verändern.


----------



## RyouSan (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter laufen nicht an*



|L1n3 schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse hast du denn? Am besten mal das Gehäuse nennen und soviele Bilder wie möglich. Ich hab leider keine Ahnung was du mit HDD+ und - und soweiter willst. Die Pins dort haben garnichts mit Lüftern zutun, die sind für die kleine LED an der Front, die rot blinkt, wenn die Festplatten zugegriffen werden.
> Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht aus der Anleitung von deinem Mainboard das Layout rausgesucht. Die Anschlüsse in den roten Kreisen sind für die Ventilatoren. Wenn das nicht reicht, dann gibts noch Y-Kabel, dass man aus einem Anschluss 2 machen kann (sollte aber nicht zuviele dran machen, weil jeder Anschluss nur begrenzt viel Strom liefern kann/darf).
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du bist ein Schatz! Hab die 2 CHA Fans oben nicht gesehen und jetzt dort angeschlossen und es funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei ! Danke danke danke!


----------



## tobse2056 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter laufen nicht an*



RyouSan schrieb:


> Du bist ein Schatz! Hab die 2 CHA Fans oben nicht gesehen und jetzt dort angeschlossen und es funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei ! Danke danke danke!



Oben ist nur ein Chassis Fan anschluss , der zweite ist für den CPU Kühler


----------

